# American Special Hub Cycle Co ?



## epochdesign (Nov 5, 2018)

New to the group and I have a bunch of bikes I've collected over the last 40+ years...
I've had this bike for 25+ years and have never really known anything about it, and haven't been able to find any info on the badge name.

It's a skip-jack with metal-clad wooden rims, and a Sturmey-Archer 3-spd with top tube shifter. The paint appears to be mostly original - maybe a military issue bike (judging by the color). The front hub seems to be the the only thing not stock. Can anyone give me some history on this bike? Thanks!


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 8, 2018)

This pretty interesting...any ideas?


----------



## Mercian (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi All,

The only help I can give is that it seems to be a Type K Sturmey Archer according to the change lever (but the hub appears to have a backpedal brake, so is not a type K?).

Anyway, the type K was introduced either in 1918 or 1922, according to this site, and the one below:

http://www.sturmey-archerheritage.com/index.php?page=history&type=technic

There is a very interesting source on dating and maintaining K hubs here:

https://hadland.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/k-series-s-a-hubs.pdf

If you get a chance to look at/clean the hub and find the exact type, that will help. It may even be dated.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 15, 2018)

My guess is that your frame was made by Davis.


----------



## epochdesign (Jan 26, 2019)

Mercian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The only help I can give is that it seems to be a Type K Sturmey Archer according to the change lever (but the hub appears to have a backpedal brake, so is not a type K?).
> 
> ...



Thanks Adrian! I will get a better look and some photos of the hub and get back to you. I've had this bike for ages and always wondered what it was and when it was made.
Sounds like we're getting a little closer.


----------



## epochdesign (Jan 26, 2019)

fat tire trader said:


> My guess is that your frame was made by Davis.



Thanks Fat Tire Trader! Do you know any links to more info on Davis? Thanks!


----------



## epochdesign (Jan 26, 2019)

The back story on this bike: this guy I knew years ago collected 40-50's balloon tire bikes and scoured the mid-west a couple times a year looking for treasures. I told him that I would buy any prewar bikes he found. So he called me up on a return from one of these trips and told me about this pre-war bike he found over the phone and so I bought it sight-unseen. An hour or so later he called me up and offered to buy the bike back for 4x what I agreed paid him. I declined, which is funny because I still hadn't seen the bike yet. I just figured if he would turn around and offer me more than what I paid him, it must be something special. And so its collected dust in my attic ever since.


----------



## Mercian (Jan 26, 2019)

Hi,

Thanks for your comments, epochdesign.

I'd also suggest that since it's not obviously a military bike (others civilian bikes were also painted green during this era, eg the Harley Davidsons. I suspect green surplus paint was readily available), that you post it in the the pre 1933 bikes section. It looks early with that badge style, and not all who read that section read this one too. I'd be surprised if you didn't get a fuller reply there.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## sam (Jan 27, 2019)

You have a Sturmey Archer Tri-Coaster hub. They were made prior to the K hub.


----------



## epochdesign (Jan 27, 2019)

Mercian said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your comments, epochdesign.
> 
> ...



Hi Adrian,
Is there a way to just move the post, or do I need to recreate it in another section?
Thanks!


----------



## Mercian (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi, 

I guess you could ask a moderator to move it, or just start a new topic in the pre 33 section, saying you have this bike, and giving the link to this discussion.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/american-special-hub-cycle-co.142269/#post-981448

If you don't know how to do this, tell me, and if you don't mind, I'll write the post and link for you. 

I'd like to know more about your bike too!

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks, mod. (-:


----------



## epochdesign (Jan 28, 2019)

Thank you moderator for moving my thread!


----------

